# Anyone want an avatar?



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I would like to make avatars... if anyone wants one? Just post a picture of your betta, and using photobucket i will edit it...  Also let me know your betta's name ;D


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

GIOVANNI


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

I hope you like it


----------

